# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Σύνδεση οθόνης από hp Mini 110 σε pc??

## tsakalister

Για σας θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος αν μπορώ να συνδέσω την οθόνη του mini 110 στο pc σαν δεύτερη??? :Glare:

----------


## rep

μαλλον οχι.

----------

